# Jeez, you're a blabby bunch!



## Ray (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow! Just back from 2 weeks away (Italy), and there were almost 2200 new posts to sift through!!!

I thought the Orchidboard would have the record, but you beat' em by almost 500.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2012)

Orchid-what?


----------



## mormodes (Sep 19, 2012)

I removed my post for being too cranky, LOL!


----------



## John Boy (Sep 19, 2012)

One needs staff afterall. (Or a Laptop to take into Italy...)


----------



## Stone (Sep 19, 2012)

So where did you go and what did you see?


----------



## jtrmd (Sep 19, 2012)

Ray,
I sent a little over a week in Paris for my anniversary/Honeymoon.When I got back the other day,I had close to 2300 posts to read.


----------



## Paul Mc (Sep 19, 2012)

LOL... Did you get the shakes not being able to connect with everyone here?!!!

Seriously though, I hope you enjoyed your trip and weren't too overwhelmed with the posts on your return!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 20, 2012)

Heh and I thought there were fewer posts on here compared with when I joined.
...Maybe not 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't even try to keep up with it anymore. Recent events have made me more busy so I don't get by here as much as I used to, and inevitably there are a hundred or more new posts. I just try to catch the most interesting threads - trying to respond to everything would a near full time job :rollhappy:


----------



## Ray (Sep 20, 2012)

Stone - our trip included Venice, Florence, Cortona (a 4th century BC Etruscan city), Rome, a tour of Pompeii, and ended up in Sorrento, with a private boat tour of Capri.

I thought Cortona and Sorrento were the best, but I cannot knock the museums and sites elsewhere. We stayed at the Villa de Piazzano outside of Cortona. It's where they had the book release party for "Under the Tuscan Sun". Excellent food and wine all over.

My wife came back with all kinds of jewelry. My only souvenirs were an oil painting of Tuscany and 10 extra pounds around my middle.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2012)

One question . How was the food!?! :drool:


----------



## abax (Sep 21, 2012)

When a certain person comes home from a terrific time in
Italy, one should not complain outloud, Ray. Might make some of us a bit cranky, don't you know?


----------



## Stone (Sep 21, 2012)

NYEric said:


> One question . How was the food!?! :drool:



An Italian friend told me the food was crap compared to what he was used to here. You need to go and live in a country house or have zillions of Euros to get the good stuff.


----------



## Stone (Sep 21, 2012)

Ray said:


> Stone - our trip included Venice, Florence, Cortona (a 4th century BC Etruscan city), Rome, a tour of Pompeii, and ended up in Sorrento, with a private boat tour of Capri.
> 
> I thought Cortona and Sorrento were the best, but I cannot knock the museums and sites elsewhere. We stayed at the Villa de Piazzano outside of Cortona. It's where they had the book release party for "Under the Tuscan Sun". Excellent food and wine all over.
> 
> My wife came back with all kinds of jewelry. My only souvenirs were an oil painting of Tuscany and 10 extra pounds around my middle.



Sounds like you went to all the best places! I've never been to Sorrento (would love to go!) But Venice, Florence, Ancient Rome...fantastic:clap:
Are the prices in Venice still ''otherworldly''? I remember seeing a shirt in a window for $4000. A SHIRT!!!!


----------

